# [SOLVED] Can't install Nvidia GeForce 8500GT drivers



## shauno (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi,

I've just bought a new system and installed Win XP SP2, but everytime I try to install the drivers for my 8500GT graphics card, the system crashes.

I've tried installing from the driver cd, both autorun, and manually through device manager, & I've also downloaded the latest drivers from the nvidia website but the same thing happens. As I've only just installed the OS, there are no other previous drivers installed.

Half way through installation, the computer crashes, and rather than rebooting normally, the screen goes black, there is a flashing line in the top corner for a couple of seconds (as in DOS) before the screen goes black again. at this point I reset manually and I get the blue screen of death after seeing the windows logo for 10-15 seconds.

If I run it in safe mode, the driver appears to be installed in device manager, but everytime I run windows properly, it crashes at the same point (win logo).

Also, I should add that even before I installed XP, there were lines running vertically down the screen in DOS, and after installing XP the lines are still there to start with, including on the Windows logo startup screen. Once it gets to the blue 'welcome' screen the lines disappear and the visuals are normal, but do these lines suggest damage to the graphics card and could this be related to my driver problem?

Here are some images of the lines on my screen...



















Any ideas?!!
Do I need to update my BIOS? (never done it before!)

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Can't install Nvidia GeForce 8500GT drivers*

Shauno,

What is the make/model of your PC / Motherboard? Have you adjusted any of your PC's BIOS settings? Which NVidia Drivers did you download?

The most current drivers for your video card are at:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_169.21_whql.html

Release notes for driver:

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/169.21/169.21_WinXP_Forceware_Release_Notes.pdf

There may be settings in the forceware drivers (i.e. nvidia control panel) that can cause stability issues with XP. You may want to just install the BASE driver and not all the add-on tools, taskbar controls, etc.

You MAY need to update your motherboard's BIOS and adjust settings relating to memory timing, video hardware, etc.

Check out the user forums and knowledge base on Nvidia's site:

http://www.nvidia.com/page/support.html

- John


----------



## shauno (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Can't install Nvidia GeForce 8500GT drivers*

Sorry, I forgot to include my sig...

Yes, I have downloaded the 169.21 drivers and they made no difference. I haven't touched any BIOS settings.

How would I go about installing just the BASE driver?


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Can't install Nvidia GeForce 8500GT drivers*

shauno,

The drivers that I linked you to in my previous message ARE Windows WHQL drives - so they should work. This leads me to believe that something is either incorrectly configured in your system's BIOS or you don't have the proper chipset drivers installed for your motherboard.

Reply with the exact make/model of your PC or Motherboard. Also, when you first power up your PC - go into the BIOS setup and not the BIOS version installed on your motherboard.

- John


----------



## shauno (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Can't install Nvidia GeForce 8500GT drivers*

The base drivers cause exactly the same problem.

Using Sisoftware Sandra, I got these details about my motherboard:

ASUS P5N-E SLI ACPI BIOS Revision 0703

Manufacturer: ASUS Computer INC.
Multi-Processor (MP) Support: No
MPS Version: 1.40
Model: P5N-E SLI
Version: 1.XX
Serial Number: 123456789000
System BIOS: 08/092007-C55-MCP51-P5N-ESLI-00

and the Chipset...

Model: Nvidia C55 Host Bridge
Revision: K3
Bus: Intel AGTL+
Front Side Bus Speed: 4x 267MHz (1.07GHz)
Width: 64-bit
Max Bus Width: 8.34GB/s

I'm concerned about the lines on the screen during boot up, surely this is related? I'm guessing that installing the drivers won't make these lines disappear so maybe its the graphics card thats faulty, but I'm just speculating - I'm not the expert...

Let me know if you need anymore info, and thanks for your continued efforts.


----------



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Can't install Nvidia GeForce 8500GT drivers*

Again my 3rd recommendation..might make a diff..Omega drivers.
google it and see if it works mate..

But yea as ur last post states, it may be dodgy, but best to eliminate everything before you send/take it back


----------



## shauno (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Can't install Nvidia GeForce 8500GT drivers*

Just tried the omega drivers, and again, it crashes during installation. I think I'm going to look into returning the graphics card, unless anyone has any more ideas?!


----------



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Can't install Nvidia GeForce 8500GT drivers*

well you can always try another card, if it happens..you know its definate a pc issue and can narrow it down further i guess.

See what returning and renewing a card does dude.


----------



## salardin (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't install Nvidia GeForce 8500GT drivers*

this is the second time i have seen this problem on forums, i think the problem is that the 8500fx card was designed specifacally to work with windows vista, you may need to get another XP card or upgrade your OS


----------



## shauno (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Can't install Nvidia GeForce 8500GT drivers*

It turned out to be a damaged card. The replacement installed with no problems. Thanks for all your help!


----------

